
Show HN: Puzzle Tradr – A classifieds website to trade puzzles - tlapinsk
https://www.puzzletradr.com/
======
tlapinsk
Before I dive in, I wanted to wish everyone well during these tough times. I
hope you and those closest to you are all staying healthy and safe.

Hi Hacker News! I'm a first time Show: HN poster here with a lightweight MVP
for trading puzzles.

Given the amount of time we are all spending indoors and with puzzle sales
through the roof, I thought it would be useful to build a classifieds site for
trading puzzles locally or across states in the US. It is mainly inspired by
friends and family who post puzzles on their Instagram stories non-stop and
this NPR article: [https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/0...](https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/04/13/833346707/with-people-stuck-at-home-jigsaw-puzzle-sales-
soar).

I've tried to keep things as simple as possible for this initial launch -
stripping out a lot of functionality from the Classima WordPress theme. My
hope is that I can gauge interest and gather some tangible feedback before
sinking more time into it.

If you're curious about the under the hood stuff and costs, check out the info
below: \- WordPress 5.4.1 (hosted on SiteGround). $0.99/month for the first 3
months! \- Classima theme (Classified Listing PRO). $40 \- Google Domains. $12
\- Logo from Hatchful by Shopify. Free

Huge shoutout to my sister and buddy Alvin for their time spent testing/giving
feedback. And of course, my girlfriend for her encouragement and push to get
it out as soon as possible.

I'm all ears for constructive feedback or improvements, so please let me know
what you think :)

